# Wavy Patch of Fur Appearing?



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

I suspect I know what this means, but the other day I noticed a patch of fur on Talos' back that was wavy and sleeker than the rest of his fur. I tried to brush it, and I brush him every other day to get him used to it, but it stayed that way. Today, the streak is all the way down his back along his spine and there's a patch of it on his tail.

Is this his adult coat coming in already or something else? 

He's only three months old! I thought he was too young for the adult coat! I'm not ready to lose the puppy fuzz. :laugh:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

seems like an adult coat coming in.
my dog had it at 4 months.
or may be 3 and a half.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, Grim started getting his adult coat in earlier than what I thought, too. It's so sad to lose that puppy softness!


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

Our 14.5 week old pup has wavy fur all the way down his spine. I just figured it was the adult coat coming in. I think it's kind of cute!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

My 13 week old has the same thing happening, its just the adult fur coming in, Penny's started coming in about 3 weeks ago when she was 10 weeks old.. didnt get very long with the puppy fuzz


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Am I the only one who was thrilled to see the wavy line of fur come in? 
I couldn't wait for him to lose that puppy fuzz and get the glorious adult coat.:wub:


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes Miss Metric,

Adult fur, my 14 week old boy has it about four inches wide down his back and tail.. dunno, the puppy wool was soft and fun. I am not in a hurry to see it all gone..

Just like my kids, they grow up too fast.


----------



## MissMetric (Dec 5, 2012)

But he's so cute fuzzy! XD 

He's just a big ball of fluffy fuzz...plus, adult coat means adult grooming. Right before summer in Texas!  

Also, @mandiah...Talos is three days older than Penny!


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Yep - adult fur. Bowser is only 18 weeks and has virtually no puppy fur left. He looks very handsome, but I kinda miss the fuzz too....And the intoxicatingly cute puppy smell that went with it.


----------



## Kaleb f (Jan 11, 2013)

No sign of adult on my pup yet she is 13 weeks. I guess I'll enjoy it while I can


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

MissMetric said:


> But he's so cute fuzzy! XD
> 
> He's just a big ball of fluffy fuzz...plus, adult coat means adult grooming. Right before summer in Texas!
> 
> Also, @mandiah...Talos is three days older than Penny!


Lol thats awsome!! How much does he weigh? I weighed Penny on Friday while at the vets and she was 20.8lbs... her brother was weighed yesturday and was 30.5lbs!


----------

